
Computational Category Theory - noch
http://www.cs.man.ac.uk/~david/categories/
======
carterschonwald
from a naive skim,it looks like a book that is about how to model category
theory in SML.

A lot of the encodings seem to around that

I've over time gotten a lot out of efforts to model category theory in agda,
one example being
[https://github.com/copumpkin/categories](https://github.com/copumpkin/categories)
(though theres many more).

~~~
neoncontrails
Along those lines, any idea where I might find some good, minimal examples of
category theoretic models implemented in a mainstream language? I have no
doubt that strictly typed functional languages have a more convenient syntax
for these concepts, and that translating those into Python, or even Java,
would be difficult. But not impossible, and it might even help to illustrate
why Haskell and ML are appealing choices to someone wanting to use these
models in production.

~~~
amboo7
In case Common Lisp is mainstream:
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/279847876_A_DSEL_fo...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/279847876_A_DSEL_for_Computational_Category_Theory)

~~~
neoncontrails
I appreciate this. Thanks!

------
emmelaich
The pdf is from 2003, not clear whether much is dated later.

~~~
learner101
Curious, why does the date of the pdf matter? Not saying it applies here, but
typically results in mathematics (unlike those in tech industry) do not become
outdated and whatever is true today in mathematics is true tomorrow. So, for
instance if you proven a mathematical theorem in 1661, then that theorem is
still true today.

~~~
emmelaich
It doesn't except that it's standard to put the date in the link in HN if it's
more than a year or so old.

------
Sharlin
Is the page layouting broken for anybody else? At least on my macOs Preview
the top margin is nonexistent and the bottom margin huge.

